# 5 Acre Lipinski Target Price



## diesellandscape (Jul 17, 2009)

5 Acre target store
For lipinski

whats the seasonal price? sw pa 
salts around 100/ton


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

About 1/2 of what it worth....:laughing: But what do I know....

What happened to the previous contractor that they originally gave the contract too?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

You just have to wonder what happened to the orginal contractor. It's the first real snowstorm of the season, and they are already replacing the first. I bet he sat down ran the numbers, and figured out how much it was going to cost him to pay Lipinski for the season, and decided he'd sit at home in bed and forget about it. At the very minium I would guess that job is worth 15 to 18 thousand in the Pittsburg area.


----------



## diesellandscape (Jul 17, 2009)

If im not mistaken the price is a little more than 18k


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Lipinski isn't a bad group to work for. The price is probably pretty good. If you have doubts ask them what they'll pay you, and then tell em you'll do it 10% higher.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

diesellandscape;1149907 said:


> If im not mistaken the price is a little more than 18k


Does that price include salt?


----------



## jenton (Nov 2, 2008)

lipinski, lipinski, lipinski, I cant believe there are still people who work for them. They pay like S#$T. you have to do all this paperwork, and they still drag out you out 60 to 90 days. how much did that just cost you on your credit line, in interest.


----------



## snow_man_48045 (Nov 24, 2002)

60-90 days wow! What bank lends free money??? Cheaper to stay home and keep the wood stove burning..


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

So if you get an early April storm and bill them asap, you'll be getting paid around the 4th of July...No thanks.. I say 45 days MAX or forget it. And that better be a good paying job.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

diesellandscape;1149739 said:


> 5 Acre target store
> For lipinski
> 
> whats the seasonal price? sw pa
> salts around 100/ton


Whats the Price....Is that what you are asking....The Price is whatever they can find someone to do it for....Which the trend seems to be a Low Price......


----------

